
The mysterious Voynich manuscript has finally been decoded - pseudolus
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/09/the-mysterious-voynich-manuscript-has-finally-been-decoded/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15186631](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15186631)

